# What's in a name?



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

*Okay, everyone! Listen up! We got ourselves a dilema!*

It all started a few days ago while I was on vacation, visiting my family in Indiana. Of course all the old timers here know about me & 'Da Queen. Well, it seems that our beloved Queen has got herself a new beau. Yep, she's got herself "a steady".

I ain't gonna say his name, for fear of tainting the outcome, but he seems like a right nice fellow. I had a great time talking with him while a bunch of the royal family had dinner one night & apparently we "outed" him during a conversation. He's a closet sci-fi geek like the rest of us!! Unbeknownst to even the Queen! Apparently he dipped his toes into HobbyTalk recently & was awed by all the great conversations, knowledge, links & good nature of the members! (huh, who'd a thunk it?) Oh yea, & he found out about WonderFest, too. He told the Queen, "Oh, we are so there!" Looks like another one comes into the fold.

So rather than wait for him to pick out a handle, which he's been debating over for a bit now, I'd thought we'd pick one out for him! We can do it! We're evil enough! :devil: 

The Queen's vote- "Queen's Consort"

My vote- "Boy Toy" :lol: :roll: (Just kidding!)


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Actually he's the "Consort" TO the Queen, so he'd have to go by his 'rank'. Something like Phillip, i.e., "Prince Consort" ??
IF he thought this is a good bunch of nuts he must be just zany enough to belong here !!
How about "Prime Minister", ( tie-in to Spock's father ) (or "Prime Monster" ? ) 
C'mon guys, you can do better than this !


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Since Prince Phillip is also the Duke of Edinburgh, may I suggest: 
Da Duke

That also works if you are a John Wayne fan.

Huzz


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

All my ideas can't be printed on a family bboard. 
:devil:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

John P said:


> All my ideas can't be printed on a family bboard.
> :devil:


 :lol: :roll: 



the Dabbler said:


> Actually he's the "Consort" TO the Queen, so he'd have to go by his 'rank'. Something like Phillip, i.e., "Prince Consort" ??
> 
> How about "Prime Minister", ( tie-in to Spock's father ) (or "Prime Monster" ? )
> C'mon guys, you can do better than this !


We already have two "Prince"s here, three may be a bit confusing! :freak: "Prime Monster... Monister... Monstier..."- maybe a combo of the names...? Ain't bad, if he's into the old flicks & Aurora kits.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh, yeah...he's into old flicks...big time. While I wasn't able to spend New Year's Day with him, due to some serious flu, it turns out that we both spent the day watching old Sci-flicks on the tube. Of course, he had to intersperse his viewing with football,  ...but he did call and lament that he wished he had a split screen TV for just such situations.

BTW, last night he said he will bring his Star Trek (or maybe he said Star Wars) trivia game down to WF. He's lookin' to see who's "got game." All I could think of was...."Gee, Andy, son o' mine...thanks for "outing" another one." He's one of us now.......

Da Queen
:wave:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[IMG-LEFT]http://www.olgabaclanova.com/picture_gallery/movies/freaks/104_gooble_gobble_b_6.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]

"One of us, one of us,
We accept him, we accept him,
Gooble gobble, gooble gobble . . ."


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh my gosh!!! What a hoot!!! Where in the world did you find that picture and what movie is that from?!  

Da Queen


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

That's from Tod Browning's 1932 classic, _Freaks_!

Guess it takes one to know one! :tongue:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Da Queen said:


> BTW, last night he said he will bring his Star Trek (or maybe he said Star Wars) trivia game down to WF. He's lookin' to see who's "got game." All I could think of was...."Gee, Andy, son o' mine...thanks for "outing" another one." He's one of us now.......


You're very welcome! And just think of it this way... it's much better to know now than later. This way we can party & have that much more fun!! 

Welcome to the dark side, Consort. :dude:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

How about a happy clown name...


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh well, I'm betting all these postings have driven the poor guy over to the Radio Control forum by now ?? :freak:

PS. I like "The Duke" ! Or since he's Sci-Fi and monsters, The Duke of Darkness, ?? the Darkstar Duke ??


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow...he hasn't run screaming into the night! This is a good sign! Nothing says "let's test the new guy" better than tossing him to the lunatic fringe!

We were discussing the suggested names and we haven't quite tripped his trigger yet, but we are close. He suggested a name, but I gently reminded him this was a family oriented BB, so _that _ name was out. 

How about this....to the one who can create a handle Joe would like, Da Queen will ante up a prize from what is left of her days on the throne. I still have a few trinkets left; the treasury is not totally barren. I kept a few things to tide me over while in exile.

Hugs,
Lisa


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Got any hints to help guide us?? :hat: 

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hmm. How 'bout:

*His Royal Highness, Prince Joe, Duke of Styrene.*

Huzz


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Hang on...he just read the thread and I've asked him for some guidance. BTW, his comment was...and I quote..._Oh, these are most definitely my kind of folks!_

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

He's liking Breeblebrox's clown suggestion so far...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

*'Da Jester'*
or just plain '*Jester*'

*'Queen's Knight'*

*Captain Curious*


And my final suggestion

*'He who can't be named'*


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

The Clown Duke, perhaps?


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I like *Da Duke *but also suggest *Da Queen's*.

Jim


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> My vote- "Boy Toy" :lol: :roll: (Just kidding!)


"Boy Toy" suggests something much different than "Toy Boy." The former would be a toy _for_ boys, which is probably not so much what you meant. Madonna is wearing a "Boy Toy" belt buckle on the "Like A Virgin" album cover. I'd vote for "Toy Boy" -- out of the two, that is.

I'm just sayin'.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I was kinda thinking of the Queen's "boy", to "toy" with as she pleases.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> I was kinda thinking of the Queen's "boy", to "toy" with as she pleases.


Figured as much.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Duke Pennywise .
hb


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Oooo...that's a good one, Beck!!! OK, I sent him a flash e-mail to check the latest....

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

I like the Queen's Knight, but I must say that the only royal knight to grace this court is our dear Yama...who, as knight extraordinaire, always has the high seat of honor at the Oval Table. With all due respect, he is The Queen's Knight.

Speaking of which....where the devil is that rascal???

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Thought of this one on the way into work... Big Joe! He is a tall guy.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I heard he was out cruisin' around the Australian outback out on the Hawg somewhere:










watch out for the Kangaroos!!

Huzz


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

We have a tie for the winner!!! It looks like a combo of Breeblebrox and Beck's suggestions. How's this....Sir Pennywise?? So it is written, so let it be done!

(Breeblebrox and Beck...hit my backside with your snail mail addie so that I can send you a humble token from the glory days)

The newest member to the fold, Sir Pennywise, please step forward as soon as you can and make your presence known to all who dwell in the Kingdom of the Lunatic Fringe! We welcome you!

Loyal and faithful subjects to the deposed Queen, please introduce yourselves to Sir Pennywise.

(Psst, Guyz...what Barry Yoner Day event should we enter him into???)

Hugs!
Da Queen


----------



## Sir Pennywise (Jan 4, 2007)

*Greetings and Felicitations*

Lords and ladies;

I bid you most glorious greetings and felicitations, please allow me this humble introduction. 

I am *Sir Pennywise the Strange – knight consort of Da Queen*.
Be it known that *Da Queen * is now under my personal protection; whoa be unto any who sully her honor or cast aspersions on her character for we shall meet on the field of honor(the parking lot of the nearest White Castle) and settle the matter using weapons appropriate for an individual of my station - KOSHER GARLIC DILL PICKLES AT 50 PACES.

All hail Sir Pennywise, God save *Da Queen * (which has a completely different meaning in San Francisco).

Your most humble servant,
Sir P


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Since I started this, I get to be the first to say "Welcome to the fold of the Strange & Knights of the Round Table"! (Or was that oval?)



Sir Pennywise said:


> I am *Sir Pennywise the Strange – knight consort of Da Queen*.
> Be it known that *Da Queen *is now under my personal protection; whoa be unto any who sully her honor or cast aspersions on her character for we shall meet on the field of honor(the parking lot of the nearest White Castle) and settle the matter using weapons appropriate for an individual of my station - KOSHER GARLIC DILL PICKLES AT 50 PACES.


Nay, careful be thou with thine words, oh Pennywise! For there doth be those of the table that would challenge thee, if only for the chance to eat the pickles & White Castles! :tongue: 



> Your most humble servant,
> Sir P


<shakes head> Sorry, just had a real baaaad image float in there. Don't worry, it's gone now. :hat: 



Da Queen said:


> (Psst, Guyz...what Barry Yoner Day event should we enter him into???)


Well, since he's let his love of pickles be known, I say we enter him into the "Potato Triathalon"!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Welcome Sir Pennywise the Strange ! Find yourself a (hopefully glue-and-paint-free) seat at the oval table of one short leg. ( no jokes here boys, it's a family show ! )
If Da Queen has approved you, so be it. However, ye shouldst verily file a bio so as to be approved by the Peerage Board lest future questions be raised re: heritage and parentage ! ? ( You knew this was a strange group, right ? ) 

Should you find something you should care to display on the forum ( model, collection, etc., et., al. )kindly do so.
We are at your service Sir !
the Dabbler of Figuredom


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Awww Maaaaaaaaaan! I ALWAYS get stuck at the kiddie table!!! Welcome to the boards Sire! Your not so humble "servants" await to see anything that you might like to share with us! Oh, And I almost forgot! Hiya Queen ma'am! :dude:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Capt_L_Hogthrob said:


> Awww Maaaaaaaaaan! I ALWAYS get stuck at the kiddie table!!! Welcome to the boards Sire! Your not so humble "servants" await to see anything that you might like to share with us! Oh, And I almost forgot! Hiya Queen ma'am! :dude:


Quit complaining, just take some old cold mashed taters and wait, we'll throw ya a turkey leg soon enough.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

If I stay quiet, can I have at least my cold taters heated up? Please! Can I? Huh? Can I, Can I? Huh? Huh? Please! Please! Pretty please!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ok, if you stop whining we'll stick 'em in the microwave. Now I ,spect you'll want your milk cooled too ?

Shesh ! We try to impress a new member and you kids act like......ah,....kids !!


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Can I have chocolate milk?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I knew it ! I knew it ! Never satisfied, give ya an inch ya take a yard !!  

Ovaltine or Nestle's ??


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Hershey's please!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I KNEW IT, I KNEW IT !!! That's IT ! Go to your room and work on a model !!
(Ha, the master of the segue strikes again )


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

.....................Does this mean I don't get my taters heated and chocolate milk?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

NOPE ! and THAT'S FINAL MISTER !!! :dude:


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm tellin'! :tongue: Oh Queeeeeeeennn!!!..........


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

SHE'll likely whomp ya with the wooden spoon,.......er.... I mean Royal Sceptor !!


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

With my luck, you're probably right........................I'll go to my room now. But I ain't building no models! :tongue:


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Can I at least have a glass of water?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH...YOU.............!!!!  You just put on your Spiderman jammies and go to bed !!!

But go wash those ears out first !!!


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Dang it! My spiderman jammies are in the dirty laundry! Can I wear my huggie bear jammies instead? And what liquid soap should I use to clean out my ears with?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

You're adopted aren't you ???.................or would you like to be ???


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Does this mean that I don't get my glass of water? :freak:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Certainly not, we don't want you to have an _accident _in bed............again !


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

I never said I was gonna drink it! I needed it to refill my phaser squirt gun! :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

NO WAY !! The last time you shorted out your table-top Hopalong Cassidy combination phonograph-radio-alarm clock-night light !!


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh yeah! I forgot about that! Can I have a new night light? It is REALLY dark in there!!! :freak:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Welcome to the BB Sir Pennywise!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Capt_L_Hogthrob said:


> Oh yeah! I forgot about that! Can I have a new night light? It is REALLY dark in there!!! :freak:


One more outbreak and you'll get your lights put out real good


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Night-Owl said:


> Welcome to the BB Sir Pennywise!


What ? Huh ?? Did someone come in ? Now look what you've done, the neighbors are starting to notice !


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

My. This is getting.... _eesh!_



Someone pass the popcorn! :hat:


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Oh great! Now I gotta go to the bafroom! :freak:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

The old bathroom ploy, another excuse to stay up and run around.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Its not a ploy this time! I really gotta go!.....Se me dancin'? :roll:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Then you get straight back to bed and make sure your diaper is on the right way, yellow in front !!


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

I'll make it as fast as I can!......But man am I hungry! Can I have a bologna sammich when I'm done? :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

THAT'S IT ! !......You're going back to the Sunnydale Orphanage tomorrow. Now get to sleep and you can have your Rice Krispies in the morning. If you're REAL good you can have milk on them.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Can I have Cap'n Crunch instead? :thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Sorry but something ate into the box & Cap'n Crunch had mouse poop in it.........ah.....it may be in the Rice Krispies too! ?


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

RATS!!! Okay. I'll settle for Quisp! :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

BOYZ! Dab...Hog... If you can't play nicely, we can always arrange a time out for you in the Iron Maiden! I do have one and am not afraid to use it!  

Now sit down and HUSH!

So it is written. So let it be done.

Da Queen


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

All Hail Da Queen with her divine benevolence! Although I vote they BOTH get the Iron Maiden.


IRON MAIDEN!! *air guitar* Thank you Bill and Ted!


----------



## Sir Pennywise (Jan 4, 2007)

*Her consort speaks*

First, many thanks to the denizens of the kingdom for the welcoming messages, I shall attempt to live up(down) to the standards set forth. As for personal information, you shall know more in time, it's that whole witness protection thing.
Now, as the queens champion, she has spoken, so let it be written, so let it be done! I shall put fresh rust on the Iron Maiden and have it at the ready.
SP




Da Queen said:


> BOYZ! Dab...Hog... If you can't play nicely, we can always arrange a time out for you in the Iron Maiden! I do have one and am not afraid to use it!
> 
> Now sit down and HUSH!
> 
> ...


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

welcome aboard
i'd set off fireworks but da' queen wont let us play with matches any more........... well ever since the fire. we needed a new clubhouse anyway!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

Da Queen said:


> BOYZ! Dab...Hog... If you can't play nicely, we can always arrange a time out for you in the Iron Maiden! I do have one and am not afraid to use it!
> 
> Now sit down and HUSH!
> 
> ...



Yes ma'am. *sigh* ............Does this mean no quisp?


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Sir Pennywise said:


> I am *Sir Pennywise the Strange – knight consort of Da Queen*.
> Be it known that *Da Queen * is now under my personal protection; whoa be unto any who sully her honor or cast aspersions on her character for we shall meet on the field of honor(the parking lot of the nearest White Castle) and settle the matter using weapons appropriate for an individual of my station - KOSHER GARLIC DILL PICKLES AT 50 PACES.
> 
> All hail Sir Pennywise, God save *Da Queen * (which has a completely different meaning in San Francisco).
> ...


Yep, he's gonna fit in here just fine...  :freak: 

Welcome! :hat:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

a hearty welcome to you Sir Pennywise ! i am proud to have been a contributer to your naming ( just sent ya an email Lisa ) . 
be sure to check out the movie area and such too when ya gets a chance and most of all have fun . 
so when IS B Y Day ( gotta start training up for the glue sniffing contest ) . 
:wave: 
hb


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Bah... Sir Pennywise.. I heard he was some British Clown


----------



## qtan (May 29, 2001)

lisfan said:


> welcome aboard
> i'd set off fireworks but da' queen wont let us play with matches any more........... well ever since the fire. we needed a new clubhouse anyway!!!!!!!!


Just wait until Mark gives the next Dremel salute and there'll be more fireworks than anyone could possibly ask for. :lol: 

Welcome, Sir Pennywise!


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

qtan said:


> Just wait until Mark gives the next Dremel salute and there'll be more fireworks than anyone could possibly ask for. :lol:


You know, just the thought of another dremel Salute gives me the shivers.

_Quick,_ someone build a protective transparent aluminum barrier around Da' Queen's replica opera chandelier!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I am chastened !......But not chaste !! :devil: 
DA mercy of DA Queen is all-encompassing..........I hope !!??

Hi Ho Sir Pennywise ! Hale fellow well met ! Or male fellow in Helmet ?
"the" Dabbler


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh god!!! I totally spaced out the dreaded Dremel Salute!! ACK!!!! Pennywise...here...better put this helmet on! The rest of you...duck and cover!! :freak: 

Hugs!
Lisa

P.S. I checked with Da Hawg and BY Day is in the Spring. However, plans are in the works for a really spectacular series of events this year! :wave:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hark and forsooth ! I had best retrieve and inspect my protective chain mail and accompaning codpiece. One can't be too careful in a Dremel salute.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Thee willest no doubt soil thine armour and rusteth thine codpiece forthwith.






God, that gets annoying! :freak:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Verily and insooth :freak: It maketh my head hurt !


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Beck, Sweetie...check your mailbox. :thumbsup: 

"Codpiece????" Ummm...is that what I _think_ it is?  

Pennywise is off attending to some family matters today, but he did tell me he will get back on here and regale y'all with tales of his love of the strange and unusual...which probably explains his interest in one said Queen. :tongue: Actually, now that this truth about him in known, it certainly adds an interesting element to the whole deal. 

Now, let's clean this place up and get ready for the Salute. I have brownies to make!!

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

[Homer] Mmmmm.... brownies... [/Homer]


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Da Queen said:


> We have a tie for the winner!!! It looks like a combo of Breeblebrox and Beck's suggestions. How's this....Sir Pennywise?? So it is written, so let it be done!
> 
> (Breeblebrox and Beck...hit my backside with your snail mail addie so that I can send you a humble token from the glory days)


Thanks for the humble token. I like it.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm glad you like it Breeblebabe...I'm only sorry the coffers didn't have more in them. The Royal Treasury took a hit during the dark days and many of the crown jewels were sold off.  

Hugs!
Lisa


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Now, if she could just learn to spell Beeblebrox...

- GJS


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

It was intentional.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hey Lisa , thanks for the goodies :thumbsup: . this has kinda made it feel like the good ol' days around here . 
hugs , 
hb


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

My pleasure, Sugarpie!  Thanks for all you contribute around here and to the hobby!

Hugs!
Lisa


----------

